Ask HN: Which sites you visit on a regular basis for knowledge and inspiration? - mgos
======
krylon
Might sound dull, but I recommend Wikipedia.

There is a word for it, which I forgot, when you look something up on
Wikipedia, the article contains a link to another article, and you go, "Oooh,
that sounds interesting", open it in another tab, then, when reading the
second article, you come across two or three more of such links, and before
you know what is going on, you have dozens of tabs open. The only limit is
your patience and your computer's RAM.

Eventually you'll end up reading articles that are not even remotely related
to your initial inquiry, but highly interesting nonetheless.

~~~
clemesha
I built an app based on that exact concept:
[http://thewikigame.com](http://thewikigame.com) which has been running for
many years, and is now quite popular.

The database of the site now contains a large record of millions of game plays
of players trying to go from one Wikipedia link to another. See here for some
interesting academic research that has been done on the site's dataset:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1jSGFRZYrJnlDUBhGbQrO9e-n...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1jSGFRZYrJnlDUBhGbQrO9e-nzqVRn4DohcQMfsgpOJc/edit)

~~~
matthberg
I think that hacker news might have given it a hug of death, I currently have
a 'site down' alert when viewing it.

------
mdlap
[https://theconversation.com/](https://theconversation.com/) \- Great source
of news and analysis of everything. Articles by academics and researchers.
Claims almost always backed with evidence.

[http://www.kurzweilai.net/](http://www.kurzweilai.net/) \- Articles about
some of the most interesting bleeding-edge high-tech research.

[https://arstechnica.com/](https://arstechnica.com/) \- Tech and tech-related
news.

~~~
SZJX
Well the conversation might say their claims are backed up etc. but so do most
other news outlets of scale. Eventually they still have clear, inevitable
political leanings and bias there, just as every other news outlet.

~~~
logingone
Any suggestions for which are the least biased news source?

------
nbaksalyar
[http://highscalability.com/](http://highscalability.com/) \- weekly
newsletter about scalability, distributed computing, computer science, and
other relevant things. I don't think it gets attention it deserves - it's
really, really good and contains wealth of (mostly) timeless information.

Also, Reddit. Not the default front-page stuff, of course, but more in-depth
and smaller subreddits, such as /r/netsec, /r/financialindependence, or
/r/rust - there's a multitude of nice focused communities. Occassionally even
/r/programming is more interesting than Hacker News though :)

~~~
deepnet
FYI you can make clickable subreddit links by using a subdomain, e.g. :

[http://financialindependence.reddit.com](http://financialindependence.reddit.com)

[http://netsec.reddit.com](http://netsec.reddit.com)

[http://rust.reddit.com](http://rust.reddit.com)

[http://programming.reddit.com](http://programming.reddit.com)

------
garysieling
Nautilus - [http://nautil.us/](http://nautil.us/) \- Science magazine with
great art

The Economist - [https://www.economist.com/](https://www.economist.com/) \- I
like that they do articles about places all over the world

Find Lectures - [https://www.findlectures.com/](https://www.findlectures.com/)
\- Search engine focused on collecting talks

I also collect book recommendations from HN, people I follow on Twitter in an
Amazon wishlist.

------
yorwba
The Morning Paper ([https://blog.acolyer.org/](https://blog.acolyer.org/)) is
a nice way to learn about research happening outside my own little bubble.

~~~
catherinezng
I also LOVE the Morning Paper.

------
leephillips
A few sites from my newsfeed (I use Newsblur):

    
    
        Hacker News (of course)
        LWN
        Ars Technica
        Angry Asian Man
        Climate Denial Crock of the Week
        Cool Tools
        Council of Ex-Muslims of Britain
        ESA Top News (Euro. Space Agency)
        Jewish Daily Forward
        Jonesblog (retinal neuroscientist and photographer:http://prometheus.med.utah.edu/~bwjones/about/)
        NASA Image of the Day
        Physical Review Letters
        Not Even Wrong
        Planet Clojure
        RealClimate
        Retraction Watch
        New York Times
        WTOP (local news)
        Schneier on Security
        Slate Star Codex
        Space Safety Magazine
        CDC's Morbidity and Mortality Weekly Report (highly recommended)
        Stories from the trauma bay

------
msnangersme
Google News - Love how it aggregates news across multiple sources.

Google Trends - To understand what people are searching for

Reddit - Treasure trove of opinions and insights

Hacker News - Quality tech news and opinions

For my own use, I built a simple site to browse all of these sites from one
place effectively: [https://newsfeed.one/](https://newsfeed.one/)

~~~
copperx
You lost me at

> Hacker News - Quality tech news and opinions

~~~
HiroshiSan
we all love to rag on HN (myself included) yet we all keep comin' back.

~~~
SZJX
I mean this is the nature of the web. To be honest HN is already the best we
can get compared with most alternatives. That's why.

------
pera
This is my favorite one:

[https://www.quantamagazine.org/](https://www.quantamagazine.org/)

Quanta articles are always extremely enlightening, interesting and well
written.

~~~
sassy_samurai
Yup, I think Quanta and Nautilus feature the best science writing in the
world.

------
jonathansizz
A couple that haven't yet been mentioned:

American Scientist (distinct from Scientific American)
[[https://www.americanscientist.org/](https://www.americanscientist.org/)] for
science, engineering and technology.

Foreign Affairs
[[https://www.foreignaffairs.com/](https://www.foreignaffairs.com/)] for
international relations and politics.

although I actually switched back to reading these (and others) in ink-on-
paper format, which I've found helps me focus much better.

EDIT: Also, Philosophy Now
[[https://philosophynow.org/](https://philosophynow.org/)] for more abstract
ideas.

These are bimonthly publications, and all worth paying money for.

------
b3b0p
I try to limit it to the following:

US Gamer: [https://www.usgamer.net](https://www.usgamer.net)

Giant Bomb: [https://www.giantbomb.com](https://www.giantbomb.com) (I'm
premium subscriber)

Ars Technica: [https://arstechnica.com](https://arstechnica.com)

NeoGAF: [https://www.neogaf.com](https://www.neogaf.com) (I try not to
sometimes as it's a time sink, but it's fun, mindless and stressless.)

and

Hacker News of course.

I try to stay away from Reddit and as it's a time sink for me and I find can
stress me mentally.

------
narak
[http://www.metafilter.com/](http://www.metafilter.com/)

[http://lesswrong.com/](http://lesswrong.com/)

[http://www.econlib.org/](http://www.econlib.org/),
[https://www.cato.org/](https://www.cato.org/),
[https://mises.org/](https://mises.org/) (disclaimer: austrian econ slant)

------
FullMtlAlcoholc
[https://gwern.net](https://gwern.net) and
[https://atlasobscura.com](https://atlasobscura.com)

For inspiration on UI, I browse [https://dribbble.com](https://dribbble.com)
[https://codepen.io](https://codepen.io) and
[https://uplabs.com](https://uplabs.com)

~~~
radicality
+1 for gwern, I enjoy his monthly newsletter. Still not sure how that guy gets
so much reading and writing done

------
tmaly
I like to read at least one post on
[https://www.indiehackers.com/](https://www.indiehackers.com/) to keep me
motivated to make my side project successful.

I also read the daily email from
[http://oppsdaily.com/](http://oppsdaily.com/) to see if there is a problem
that I can solve that someone is willing to pay for.

------
FullMtlAlcoholc
Not a site per say, but I check out PBS Digital Studios daily on youtube.
Namely:

Infinite Series -
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCs4aHmggTfFrpkPcWSaBN9g](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCs4aHmggTfFrpkPcWSaBN9g)
(I never thought I would find a math series one of my favorite channels)

SpaceTime -
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC7_gcs09iThXybpVgjHZ_7g](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC7_gcs09iThXybpVgjHZ_7g)

Crash Course -
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCX6b17PVsYBQ0ip5gyeme-Q](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCX6b17PVsYBQ0ip5gyeme-Q)

When done properly, web video/animated content can greatly enhance learning
abstract, obtuse material and can be worth 1000 words per second. From
Infinite Series, I finally got the gist of quantum computing.

------
fsloth
I hate newsflood. I figure if it's important enough it will either float up to

news.ycombinator.com

or to the Economist (which I order-but I tend to listen most of the articles
as the audio comes free for subscribers and is of excellent quality).

I try to read books nowadays more than random blogposts. Makes my monkeybrain
happier (and I secretly wish wiser).

~~~
ryanstorm
We're subscribed to the same newsfeeds. In addition, I only look at hacker
news through the weekly newsletter, in order to avoid the dopamine addiction
of checking multiple times a day.

As for the The Economist, I've found that they always gives a great dose of
history and context to their articles, which is what I would be searching for
in reddit anyway, so I've found reddit to be a lot less useful nowadays.

------
KC8ZKF
[http://partiallyexaminedlife.com/](http://partiallyexaminedlife.com/)

Definitively non-tech, but full of knowledge and inspiration.

------
Pandabob
Hacker News, Marginal Revolution and the Financial Times. Reddit mostly for
leisure, but occasionally also for knowledge and inspiration.

Recently I've tried to make my procrastination more useful, and read random
Wikipedia articles instead browsing news sites. Let's see if the habit sticks.

~~~
great_psy
I tried doing the same thing, now on my laptop I've installed Redirector
chrome extension[0]. Every time I try going on Reddit or HN I get a random
wiki article. I've found myself using my phone more often, or
incognito(extension disabled) to browse those sites.

[0][https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/redirector/pajiege...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/redirector/pajiegeliagebegjdhebejdlknciafen)

------
kureikain
I mostly uses Hacker News. From there, it leads me to site such as
HighScalability, then Medium engineering blog of company or individual
developer. Once you like something, they suggest other thing and I go from
there.

I also try to visit engineering blog of company that I like such as Github,
Etsy, Segment, Stripe and learn from their blog. They usually have very good
article about what really happening at a real company and what they do to
solve.

Then I also use Youtube, subscirbe to Confreaks, and again, whenever I like
some video, they suggest something very close to what I like.

Then sometimes ago, I started to collect links and realize I should share with
the world and start this site:
[https://betterdev.link/](https://betterdev.link/)

------
robschia
Aeon: [https://aeon.co](https://aeon.co)

Stunning art, beautiful and thoughtful essays, ideas and videos.

------
Fannon
I like the curated, summarized "weekly newsletters", one of them is
[http://javascriptweekly.com/](http://javascriptweekly.com/) but there are
more.

------
tjalfi
I visit Raymond Chen's blog[0] every weekday.

He posts content on Windows internals, Win32 APIs, and explanations for
Windows behavior.

If you program for Win32 then reading his blog will identify bugs in your
code[1].

[0]
[https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/oldnewthing/](https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/oldnewthing/)

[1]
[http://www.virtualdub.org/blog/pivot/entry.php?id=57](http://www.virtualdub.org/blog/pivot/entry.php?id=57)

Edited for formatting and to omit needless words

------
kongolongo
Blogs by cs profs.. mostly theory of compsci guys. Always interesting to see
what they think about current events/ what latest cs theory stuff is
like...although often times I can only recall a couple words in their posts
from the discrete math courses all those years ago.

[http://blog.computationalcomplexity.org/](http://blog.computationalcomplexity.org/)
is a pretty good one

~~~
JW_00000
Do you have more recommendations except that one?

~~~
ASipos
Scott Aaronson's blog is solid.

------
chillingeffect
Some of the only decent writing I ever see on the web:

[http://popehat.com](http://popehat.com)

It's brief, unapologetic, patient explanations about specific cases in law
that touch on popular topics. It really shows how non-black-and-white the
world is and especially how bringing knowledge to it gives you clarity, even
when you're not in total agreement.

------
dmytrish
A few years ago it was [https://coursera.org](https://coursera.org) \- they
were a powerful beacon of high-quality knowledge first-hand from world-class
experts. I still try to learn as much as possible there, but my feeling of the
site being intrusively optimized for business and short-term gain is
increasing every day.

------
cpete
[https://longform.org/](https://longform.org/)

Curated collections of long-form journalism.

Edit: Forgot to add Codex 99, '...an occasionally updated website about art,
design and history, except when it’s about something else altogether."
[http://www.codex99.com](http://www.codex99.com)

------
santoshmaharshi
Daily - Mostly Tech / Science. I love hacker news as it covers basic science
as well. From discovery of planets, to Gene editing. Hacker News :)
[http://techmeme.com/](http://techmeme.com/)
[https://slashdot.org/](https://slashdot.org/)

Weekly - World [http://kottke.org/](http://kottke.org/)
[https://www.edge.org/](https://www.edge.org/) Youtube App on Ipad,
Subscription to Joe Rogen, Tim Ferris, and many others Podcasters like these
mostly point out to any random topic under the sun, and the discussion is
Deep. Example - check out these podcasts and their discussion on Ethics, AI,
Health, Finance and Trump :)

Random Facebook - mostly from friends and of personal nature, but I do visit
resources they point out

~~~
brador
You need [http://skimfeed.com](http://skimfeed.com) in your life.

~~~
javitury
An aggregator composed of other news aggregators. As a concept it is great,
but it will never come close to platforms like reddit. It's like newspapers,
most of them just buy the news from agencies then complain about the decline
of the (traditional) industry. An aggregator without curation will be so
redundant and boring...

Instead look at those places that have something special and make you come
back. They all have some differentiating factor. The WSJ from time to time
produces high quality non-redundant content. The comments or content produced
by users on HN and reddit are sometimes better than the news elsewhere.

Curation and the user base confer a site personality. This is why places like
HN or reddit are so popular. Reddit offers a very high degree of segmentation
to users through subreddit subscriptions. This allows users with perhaps very
different personalities to get along by only focusing on things they have in
common. Not only that, it incentives users to create, share and enjoy content
together.

Y combinator has a true commitment to provide a simple platform to a user
niche they are interested in. In contrast to the laissez faire curation
approach of reddit, the strategy of HN is not as broad but for this specific
niche is of higher quality. Although sometimes HN is used for Y combinator's
purposes, they don't abuse it and many times the interests are aligned with
most of their user base.

~~~
santoshmaharshi
Google RSS Reader was my defacto, for exactly this purpose. Some were direct
feeds from NYT, TechCrunch, etc but many were simply, the topic searches and
RSS feed obtained from those. I miss those days.

Google News does allow you some personalization. But, I am big fan of river of
news concept (Dave Winer). There are many solutions still, but I am limiting
my media consumption and hacker news and couple of other sites faily satisfy
the need.

------
bostik
There's of course Ars Technica, but for finance-meets-technology-meets-basic-
socioeconomics nothing beats Matt Levine's Money Stuff.

Archive and RSS feed link here: [https://www.bloomberg.com/view/topics/money-
stuff](https://www.bloomberg.com/view/topics/money-stuff)

------
agumonkey
My library physics books section.

------
apancik
Some time ago I built [https://10hn.pancik.com/](https://10hn.pancik.com/) to
aggregate and rank interesting articles and make them easily readable on the
phone. There are days when I don't read anything else, just swiping through
10HN reading few long reads.

~~~
kzisme
Not sure if you care, but when first opening the website - hitting the right
arrow doesn't work (you have to click first).

Also down arrow doesn't scroll as expected (maybe this is intentional).

~~~
apancik
Thank you! I definitely care and it's on my todo list. I use it mainly on a
phone so naturally I keep forgetting to get to it.

------
ptr_void
\- Daily, the full episode:
[https://www.youtube.com/user/PBSNewsHour/videos](https://www.youtube.com/user/PBSNewsHour/videos)

\- HN

\- A whole bunch of other site/blog/channels as feed that I look at when I
have time.

------
nikolalsvk
[https://www.brainpickings.org/](https://www.brainpickings.org/) \- Great
website dealing with literary works and thoughts of humanities greatest minds.

------
vvdcect
Here is a list I keep for weekend reading Got some of these links from
previous HN posts like this.. Not entirely tech sites

[http://nautil.us/](http://nautil.us/)

[https://lwn.net/](https://lwn.net/)

[http://www.ribbonfarm.com/](http://www.ribbonfarm.com/)

[http://pespmc1.vub.ac.be/](http://pespmc1.vub.ac.be/)

[https://meaningness.com/](https://meaningness.com/)

[http://slatestarcodex.com/](http://slatestarcodex.com/)

[http://www.britishpathe.com/](http://www.britishpathe.com/)

[http://www.atlasobscura.com/](http://www.atlasobscura.com/)

[https://scholars-stage.blogspot.my](https://scholars-stage.blogspot.my)

[http://www.counterpunch.org/](http://www.counterpunch.org/)

[http://harpers.org/history/](http://harpers.org/history/)

[http://www.eevblog.com/forum/](http://www.eevblog.com/forum/)

[https://zcomm.org/zmag/](https://zcomm.org/zmag/)

[https://the-artifice.com](https://the-artifice.com)

[https://liliputing.com/](https://liliputing.com/)

[https://dev.to/](https://dev.to/)

[http://chneukirchen.org/trivium/](http://chneukirchen.org/trivium/)

[https://blog.codinghorror.com/](https://blog.codinghorror.com/)

[https://stratechery.com/](https://stratechery.com/)

[http://www.tedunangst.com/inks/](http://www.tedunangst.com/inks/)

~~~
leephillips
I formatted my list with names rather than URLs, but now I see the advantage
of doing it your way. At a glance I can see that three of your sites are in my
browser history.

------
kyo3
[http://abduzeedo.com/tags/daily-inspiration](http://abduzeedo.com/tags/daily-
inspiration)

For design

------
mestredocodigo
I like to read articles on medium, but a particular site I like is scotch.io I
myself write on a blog. Unfortunately it is in portuguese so you may not
understand. But in case you want to check you can see it here.

[https://mestredocodigo.com.br/visualg-3-curso-
introdutorio-p...](https://mestredocodigo.com.br/visualg-3-curso-introdutorio-
parte-1/)

------
diyseguy
news.ycombinator.com though I wish it had a way to collapse uninteresting
conversations.

Stephen Colbert:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCMtFAi84ehTSYSE9XoHefig/vid...](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCMtFAi84ehTSYSE9XoHefig/videos)

and lately I've been binge watching the Jordan Peterson lectures:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I8Xc2_FtpHI&list=PL22J3VaeAB...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I8Xc2_FtpHI&list=PL22J3VaeABQAT-0aSPq-
OKOpQlHyR4k5h)

ribbonfarm: though I usually only read the articles by Venkatesh Rao:
[https://www.ribbonfarm.com/author/admin/](https://www.ribbonfarm.com/author/admin/)

also bingewatching lessons on 2x from [http://edx.org](http://edx.org). It
used to be [http://coursera.org](http://coursera.org) but their servers are
sluggish most of the time.

------
mindcrash
Farnam Street @
[https://www.farnamstreetblog.com/](https://www.farnamstreetblog.com/):

"Farnam Street is devoted to helping you develop an understanding of how the
world really works, make better decisions, and live a better life. We address
such topics as mental models, decision making, learning, reading, and the art
of living."

------
sukhadatkeereo
I find books about topics that I'm interested in learning more as the best
source of knowledge or inspiration. Consider the book 'Rice, Noodle, Fish:
Deep Travels Through Japan's Food Culture' as an excellent source of Japanese
culture and food habits. I have learnt so much from this fascinating book and
it's a great source of inspiration too.

------
theklub
Youtube

~~~
comboy
Not sure why it's downvoted. That was my first thought too. There are tons of
educational videos, lectures and inspiring interviews. If you keep watching
this kind of stuff recommendations also get quite reasonable.

~~~
boramalper
Yeah but it's like saying "the Web". You should mention some channels,
playlists, etc. at the very least. =)

~~~
mindcrime
Fair point:

MIT OpenCourseware channel:

[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCEBb1b_L6zDS3xTUrIALZOw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCEBb1b_L6zDS3xTUrIALZOw)

Stanford online:

[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCBa5G_ESCn8Yd4vw5U-gIcg](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCBa5G_ESCn8Yd4vw5U-gIcg)

Professor Leonard:

[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCoHhuummRZaIVX7bD4t2czg](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCoHhuummRZaIVX7bD4t2czg)

NPTEL:

[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC640y4UvDAlya_WOj5U4pfA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC640y4UvDAlya_WOj5U4pfA)

Spark Summit:

[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCRzsq7k4-kT-h3TDUBQ82-w](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCRzsq7k4-kT-h3TDUBQ82-w)

3blue1brown:

[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCYO_jab_esuFRV4b17AJtAw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCYO_jab_esuFRV4b17AJtAw)

All Things Open:

[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCBhXFK70DbOU15N2BhDQVTg](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCBhXFK70DbOU15N2BhDQVTg)

etc., etc., etc.

------
ivm
[https://sidebar.io/](https://sidebar.io/) for getting better at design

------
rami
[http://workhack.com/finance](http://workhack.com/finance)

------
mmphosis
[http://thesunmagazine.org/](http://thesunmagazine.org/)

------
JayeshSidhwani
[http://highscalability.com](http://highscalability.com)

------
monk_e_boy
[http://spectrum.ieee.org](http://spectrum.ieee.org)

------
DonaldDerek
[http://cdm.link/](http://cdm.link/)

Create Digital Music

------
relevant_thing
[http://www.aldaily.com](http://www.aldaily.com)

------
forg0t_username
That might look a bit cliché, but once in a while I'll Google stuff I'm
curious about and for which I have absolutely no background.

Reading academic reviews and looking up the vocabulary on the fly is a great
way to stay humble.

~~~
IgorPartola
This. Especially when I realize that there is a thing the explanation for
which was given to me by someone way before either of us had access to the
internet and before Google existed (I am getting old I guess). Like whether
eating onions helps stave off a cold. Or how a distributed in a car works. Or
whether Nissans are actually reliable or not. Or if you need higher than
minimum recommended octane rating in your car. Or why most of Europe uses 240V
in their outlets. Or what actually happened in Chernobyl.

------
boneheadmed
You can't beat Rush Limbaugh with transcripts and audio. Premium membership is
even better: [https://www.rushlimbaugh.com](https://www.rushlimbaugh.com)

------
kiot
Google Arts & Culture.
[https://www.google.com/culturalinstitute/beta/](https://www.google.com/culturalinstitute/beta/)

------
Philipp__
[https://lobste.rs](https://lobste.rs)

similar to HN but much much more humble in every way. I quite like it.
Although I don't have account so I am mostly reading.

~~~
elorm
Would you like an invite?

~~~
eaurouge
Yes, please. Can you send me one?

~~~
kzisme
Do you still need an invite?

~~~
eaurouge
Sorry, didn't see this earlier. Yes, still need one. Thanks!

Edit: Oops, turns out I did receive an invite. Thanks, elorm!

~~~
elorm
Always welcome :)

------
DonaldDerek
[http://prostheticknowledge.tumblr.com/](http://prostheticknowledge.tumblr.com/)

Great tumblr, suggested by a close friend.

------
zatkin
\- HN

\- Lobste.rs

\- Reddit (occasionally)

\- Google News (rarely)

I find myself reading a lot more books in person though, namely educational
books about topics I'm unfamiliar with or want to review. I think it's
important to read about something that you don't know about but want to learn
more about, e.g. for me: economics.

------
wav-part
One that I have not seen mentioned yet:
[https://phys.org/](https://phys.org/).

------
Valk3_
I'm surprised nobody has mentioned Dzone yet.

[https://dzone.com/](https://dzone.com/)

------
nikivi
[https://learn-anything.xyz/](https://learn-anything.xyz/)

Mostly because we created it. :)

~~~
mgos
Can't seem to open this site.

------
itzsuvy
Medium.com, Hacker News, Product Hunt and varoius other sites/posts through
some 10/15 newsletters. Also, Twitter.

------
Yuvrajv5
For inspiration: [http://zenpencils.com/](http://zenpencils.com/)

------
jerat
Hacker news

~~~
known
Recursion

------
phaedrus-mg
HN and reddit emacs ( and now thanks to you all a lot more)

------
Jpoechill
HN, Recode, TheVerge, Pinterest, SBNation, ESPN.

I guess I like sports? :)

------
sellislem
mostly tech news from hacker news and tech explicit (
[http://techexplicit.tk](http://techexplicit.tk) )

------
slantaclaus
[http://www.ted.com](http://www.ted.com). It's pretty hit and miss, but I've
gotten a ton of inspiration and knowledge from this website since 2008.

------
du_bing
Hacker News

GitHub

Twitter

Quora.com

Zhihu.com(Chinese)

And various RSS feeds and emails from MIT, IDC, personal blog, DoD and etc..

------
brianchan
quora, medium, hacker news.

------
mindslight
Hacker News, imgur, slickdeals.

Also, mu.

------
chatman
RT

------
craigmi
wikivoyage is awesome

------
zwieback
crookedtimber.org

------
hector_ka
popurls.com

------
xyzxyz998
I visit n-gate.com weekly. I am not very well-aware of stuff outside css/js
and lot of people here talk confidently about stuff they have no clue of,
unopposed. n-gate reminds me how little people on this site know stuff outside
of css/js/business. Rest are clueless wannabes trying to one-up each other.

My favorite comment will always be- somebody mentioned that Microsoft Band
needs a realtime OS so someone proposed javascript vm. And there were 10 other
people talking about it seriously.

I'm sure I'll be downvoted which will be further proof of what I'm saying. Not
that I care really. I make an account a week.

~~~
as1mov
Is there a secret area on HN where people worship CSS/JS with blind faith?
Because whichever post related to it I visit, there's a healthy dose of
skepticism, especially in Electron/ReactNative/AnyOtherJSWrapper posts.

Further down you replied to someone else complaining about how other's work is
belittled, then you write this

> somebody mentioned that Microsoft Band needs a realtime OS so someone
> proposed javascript vm. And there were 10 other people talking about it
> seriously.

I am not sure if this is bait or lack of self awareness, though I'd lean
towards bait, considering you are also worried about downvotes.

~~~
roryisok
I'm scared to mention electron on here, always draws out the torch and
pitchforks

~~~
dvfjsdhgfv
People on HN will rather gently point out that Electron, being convenient to
you, is at the same time a horrible resource hog and exactly the opposite of
what an elegantly-written, efficient and optimized application would be.
Especially for some of us who actually create native apps using Electron might
just be laziness - or inability to really care about the user.

~~~
roryisok
Hey look, just what I was talking about. I mentioned electron and now I've
been called lazy and uncaring

~~~
dvfjsdhgfv
I was very careful to use the word "might", as there really are cases where
Electron is the optimal choice. Usually though, it is not.

------
meagerboss
[https://www.kenyatalk.com](https://www.kenyatalk.com)

------
jerry40
[https://news.ycombinator.com/news](https://news.ycombinator.com/news)

~~~
zeep
you don't need the /news

~~~
LyndsySimon
^ Unintentionally insightful comment :)

~~~
jerry40
Oh come on, I answered a question about the site I visit every day and got all
this.

------
kr4
Life and everything (non-technical): [http://omswami.com](http://omswami.com)
Treasure of practical knowledge right from the mouth of one who has attained
enlightenment in the transcidental sense of the word. Biweekly post – 1st and
3rd Saturday every month. Earlier (till about an year ago) for roughly 5
years, it was every Saturday so there's lot of pearls of wisdom in there with
amusing tales and jokes to instill the knowledge within.

